
BIP 91 is projected to lock in during this difficulty period - apeace
https://coin.dance/blocks
======
apeace
At time of this post, 230 out of 336 blocks in the current period (68% of
them) are signaling for BIP 91 and 54 blocks remain in the period.

The threshold is 80%, so that means 39 more blocks are needed. There are 54
blocks remaining in the period, meaning if 72% of the rest of the blocks
signal BIP 91, it will lock in.

An explainer: [http://www.coindesk.com/coindesk-explainer-bitcoin-
bip-91-im...](http://www.coindesk.com/coindesk-explainer-bitcoin-
bip-91-implements-segwit-avoiding-split/)

